# Photo Tourny: Spiders



## speedyink

Rules:

Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 10 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). AGAIN NO MORE THAN 10 PARTICIPANTS PER POST.

When all participant have entered the tournament and sent their picture ( PLEASE USE LINKS) we will create another post to vote on the best picture.

So in brief:

1) Users who want to participate submit their picture by links.
2) After ten participants have entered the tournament, a second post will be made with a poll to vote on the best picture.
3) If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another post and propose a different theme for another tournament.

Please resize your pictures to 800 x 600 (or at least a photo of a decent size. Nothing too big.)
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

*New Rules*
-No spot saving, you will only be counted if you have a picture.
-Only ONE picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, edit the original post.

Thank you and good luck all.


----------



## speedyink

My picture:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/DSC02449.jpg


----------



## speedyink

brianmay27 said:


> ok. tell me if this is ok. i will edit when i get home couse i have this good black widow pict  but for mow a creepy camel spider will do
> if this does not count i will delete this post and make a new one when i get home



Did you take that picture?


----------



## brian

no do i have to?  if i do i will delete it


----------



## speedyink

brianmay27 said:


> no do i have to?  if i do i will delete it



Hah, yeah, it's got to be your own picture.


----------



## Kornowski

You know it has to be an image that you've taken, and I know you didn't take that 

Here's mine:

http://img161.imageshack.us/img161/7778/picture520pz2.jpg


----------



## Ben

brianmay27 said:


> no do i have to?  if i do i will delete it



Yeah, this is supposed to be a photo tournament to show your own photography skills. So, you can't use anything you haven't taken.


----------



## speedyink

Nice one Kornowski!


----------



## brian

lol. it was not in the rules. i just tried to stretch it . i will be back later.. i hope


----------



## Kornowski

> Nice one Kornowski!



Thanks Speedy! Yours is awesome! Really sets an atmosphere


----------



## Ben

Ugh....I shouldn't have looked at this thread while I was eating


----------



## speedyink

Kornowski said:


> Thanks Speedy! Yours is awesome! Really sets an atmosphere



Thanks!

Lol @ Halian.  I was tempted to put a warning in the topic title


----------



## Kornowski

> Thanks!
> 
> Lol @ Halian. I was tempted to put a warning in the topic title



You're welcome, Oh, and you can call me Danny 

lol, Yeah, I think you should! They're all hairy and what not...


----------



## brian

ok i get to post mine . here it is. i know it is on a trash can and so the background stinks but i dont want to spend 5 hr in photo shop 

http://img105.imageshack.us/img105/7057/blackwidovp9.jpg


----------



## Emperor_nero

Could you please save me a spot? I'll upload in about 6-8 hours. Thanks!


----------



## jimmymac

Emperor_nero said:


> Could you please save me a spot? I'll upload in about 6-8 hours. Thanks!


 

no spots are being saved anymore, i expect there will still be spaces available in 6-8 hours but they are not being saved....




Another point has been brought up by this thread though, do we allow for picture changes?

Otherwise you could just throw up any old picture tenuously linked to the title of the thread to save your spot before changing your pic to one you want later, its a bit too much of a loophole......


----------



## 4NGU$

you can change a photo but the first photo has to be right for the competition ?


----------



## Crypto

http://www.pbase.com/tcimages/image/83350174/original.jpg


----------



## speedyink

I think changing pictures will be allowed, though you can't just post a random picture to hold a spot.  It has to be topic related and taken by you.  Once all 10 entries are in the one thats in your post will be used.


----------



## vroom_skies

Bummer, it looks like I'm going to be sitting this one out. Unless a spider wants to crawl across my desk, so I can take a picture of it. Frankly I think it would be dead before i even think of a picture lol.

Bob


----------



## 4NGU$

vroom_skies said:


> Bummer, it looks like I'm going to be sitting this one out. Unless a spider wants to crawl across my desk, so I can take a picture of it. Frankly I think it would be dead before i even think of a picture lol.
> 
> Bob



same here


----------



## epidemik

speedyink said:


> I think changing pictures will be allowed, though you can't just post a random picture to hold a spot.  It has to be topic related and taken by you.  Once all 10 entries are in the one thats in your post will be used.




 that was my idea.

Im gonna try to enter this one...except the blackwidows dont come out (in my garage) for another 4 hours. I know exaclty where the big ones are though. lol. Its scary.


----------



## 4NGU$

were the hell do you live 0.o 
so i know not to go there


----------



## brian

i live in ca... i think most live there. i have seen 3 in 5 years... but i dont look too much


----------



## epidemik

4NGU$ said:


> were the hell do you live 0.o
> so i know not to go there



Southern oregon. 

Our garage always has like 5 black widdows this time of year.


----------



## Kabu

Here's mine...took the shot and then I squashed him.  I hate spiders. 

http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/3228/kabuspiderzf8.jpg


----------



## Ben

vroom_skies said:


> Bummer, it looks like I'm going to be sitting this one out. Unless a spider wants to crawl across my desk, so I can take a picture of it. Frankly I think it would be dead before i even think of a picture lol.
> 
> Bob



This is really irritating for me. I have one of the biggest writing spiders on our carport that made a huge web inbetween the ground and the roof, and my my brother forgets his camera at our grandparents house. Great. Just wonderful. This spider has even been doing poses for me 

Shame that I'm out


----------



## Ben

Kabu said:


> Here's mine...took the shot and then I squashed him.  I hate spiders.
> 
> http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/3228/kabuspiderzf8.jpg



Awesome shot! The quality could be better...But it looks nice


----------



## Kabu

Thanks 

I know the resolution isn't great but I wasn't going to get any closer than I had to!  LOL


----------



## Punk

I have no pictures of spiders....


----------



## Emperor_nero

Hey looks like there's still more room. 

Okay thanks jimmymac, that'll teach me not to read the rules, I thought I knew them all. 

Here's mine:

http://img184.imageshack.us/img184/6858/0807005tx9.jpg


----------



## epidemik

OMG, so my black widdow in the garage wouldnt hold still lol (kinda scary.)

But just now i found a spider inside my comp...my crappy point and shoot camera wouldnt focus on him. He was super spider. He went through the case fan and lived. No joke. 

Grr im gonna get one. I wish I had a Digital SLR


----------



## Kornowski

I've had that happen before, Don't know what happened to him though, probably froze!


----------



## 4NGU$

^^ he probably drank all your beer in your mini fridge pc


----------



## speedyink

6 pictures in.  We just need 4 more.


----------



## Punk

If you don't have ten entries by the 23rd of September (a week after it started), just start the vote thread.


----------



## highrev15k

heres mine, not the greatest I know but I figured I would give it a shot.

http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff145/highrev15k/IMG_0441.jpg


if the link didnt work let me fix it cause its my first time using photobucket.


----------



## Punk

Link works for me

Dude this is a good pic!


----------



## highrev15k

webbenji said:


> Link works for me
> 
> Dude this is a good pic!



Cool I thought I did it right. I just saw this guy when I went on mid-tour to Australia which was awesome by the way.


----------



## Punk

2 more days to enter.


----------



## Kornowski

More pictures people! C'mon!


----------



## TFT

I really want to add a pic but I've been in every room, under the bed, in the garage, plenty of webs but no spiders


----------



## 4NGU$

entry has been open 7 days the vote should be set up now right ?


----------



## speedyink

Poll's up


----------



## Crypto

can someone post a link for the poll?


----------



## vroom_skies

http://www.computerforum.com/98246-photo-tourny-spiders.html

It's always in the off topic section. Have you not been voting this whole time?

Bob


----------



## Ben

Crypto said:


> can someone post a link for the poll?



http://www.computerforum.com/98246-photo-tourny-spiders.html

There you go. Is Off Topic section blocked for the particular computer you're on?


----------



## epidemik

Click "New Posts" on that blue bar at the top...thats how I find everything


----------



## Crypto

vroom_skies said:


> http://www.computerforum.com/98246-photo-tourny-spiders.html
> 
> It's always in the off topic section. Have you not been voting this whole time?
> 
> Bob




THanks guys.  I don't visit frequent enough and it gets buried.  Then I spend what time I have searching to vote.


----------

